# Help needed regarding natural lighting on a cloudy/rainy day



## julia4480 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,

sooo I am taking maternity pictures tomorrow morning... I don't have any lights at this point, but as the mom to be has some fantastic big windows, I figured I didn't need any! That being said, the forecast calls for clouds and rain, thus not giving me all the pretty light I wanted. 

ANY and all tips are appreciated. I do not have much equipment. My camera with kit lens and my tripod. I have researched the poses, know how to use my camera for the most part, but am really uncertain about the exposure tomorrow. 

Thanks so much.

P.S. I am using a black sheet as a backdrop, and I have a bunch of white sheets to create a somewhat Photo tent around her to reflect light ( I saw this "cheap" setup on Flickr )
P.P.S this is my first maternity, heck, my first whatever shoot. Ah!


----------



## KmH (Mar 12, 2010)

So, you know how to shoot in manual mode?

Ditch the black background because it will subtract light and you'll need every photon you can get.

You'll need every bit of usable ISO the D3000 can deliver.

I would use 35 mm for the focal length and f/8 to start.

It's going to be difficult to get enough shutter speed. Your subject will have to be quite still when you make exposures.

If you have not researched or practiced how to use your pop up flash quit a bit before, tomorrow would not be a good time to start. 

:thumbup:


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 12, 2010)

If this were my first experience taking photos, I would pretend I actually knew what I was doing.

So, I would take some shots of the room to see what settings get you close, then have the subject pose to tighten up your settings.

Good luck tomorrow, and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## julia4480 (Mar 12, 2010)

This is a friend of mine who I am shooting. She knows I am a beginner. And it's no big deal. We both see this is a learning experience.

Yes I know how to shoot in manual mode!


----------



## KmH (Mar 12, 2010)

julia4480 said:


> This is a friend of mine who I am shooting. She knows I am a beginner. And it's no big deal. We both see this is a learning experience.
> 
> Yes I know how to shoot in manual mode!


I added to my first post.

You'll both have fun.


----------



## julia4480 (Mar 12, 2010)

KmH said:


> So, you know how to shoot in manual mode?
> 
> Ditch the black background because it will subtract light and you'll need every photon you can get.
> 
> ...



Thank you Keith 

Yes, I don't like to use flash and really haven't used my pop up flash much.

If not the black background what should I use as a simple background? She has nice beige painted walls... but I was hoping for some contrasting black and whites...


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe white backrounds and she can wear clothing to help with the contrasts you are looking for.

Maybe a few B&W shots tomorrow, dreary days seem to lend towards this.

Maybe some lights behind the white backround, just thinking out loud.


----------



## julia4480 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you... Okay. Well I have plenty of time to play with it... I am hoping I will get a few decent shots...


----------



## julia4480 (Mar 12, 2010)

But please keep ideas coming if you have any more at all. Everything is appreciated!


----------



## skieur (Mar 12, 2010)

Nik Software has a group of plug-ins for Photoshop or PaintShop Pro called Color FX.
These are software filters and one of the best is a sunshine filter which can change the coolest light on a cloudy day to making it look like the photo was shot on a sunny day.  I use it frequently.

skieur


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 12, 2010)

Were you planning on using any props?


----------



## julia4480 (Mar 12, 2010)

Skieur, thank you so much! I don't have photoshop, however. I use Gimp!

I have a couple of idea for props yes. I have some booties, and hopefully some blocks and ribbon to tie around her belly. Also, I have the siblings for some hands on belly and with mom shots...

P.S. The ribbon for around the belly... not the blocks lol


----------



## KmH (Mar 12, 2010)

julia4480 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > So, you know how to shoot in manual mode?
> ...


Light is essential to photography. Using supplimental light in a way that looks natural is not easy, but it is a very handy skill to have on cloudy, rainy days.

Using supplimental light is an essential photographic skill if the photographer hopes to ever move beyond the entry-level skill set.

Strobed light is so very handy because it allows the photographer to control 2 separate exposures when making a single image. Aperture controls the exposure on the subject and shutter speed controls the exposure of the background.

That cannot be done using *only* natural light.


----------



## julia4480 (Mar 12, 2010)

And I wish I had some... but I unfortunately don't, so I have to make due with what I have. My lights are arriving next week, but this baby might, too. LOL.


----------



## skieur (Mar 14, 2010)

julia4480 said:


> Skieur, thank you so much! I don't have photoshop, however. I use Gimp!
> 
> I have a couple of idea for props yes. I have some booties, and hopefully some blocks and ribbon to tie around her belly. Also, I have the siblings for some hands on belly and with mom shots...
> 
> P.S. The ribbon for around the belly... not the blocks lol


 
Actually it may work with Gimp as well.  If the Gimp program has a Plug-in Folder, you just put it in there.

skieur


----------



## gsgary (Mar 14, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Maybe white backrounds and she can wear clothing to help with the contrasts you are looking for.
> 
> Maybe a few B&W shots tomorrow, dreary days seem to lend towards this.
> 
> Maybe some lights behind the white backround, just thinking out loud.



White background will not look white if not lit


----------

